# RESIN BUILD OFF MAY1st-AUG31st!



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

May , June, July , Aug-- RESIN ! 

Any kit made from resin , or any resin body conversion !They can be from any resin maker and any subject ! Please keep in mind this is a lowrider forum but your free to build what you like ! 

This is for the 4 months of Summer ! In this build off you should hold nothing back ! Open everything up , do custom interiors , full detailed under carriage Full detailed trunk , The motor all detailed ! Working Hinges , working front and rear ends ! We Want to see you all go for the best of your skills ! Take this hobby to another level ! 

This will be a 1,2,3, and Honorable mention award build ! Prizes will still be worked out But this is the big build of 2008 ! 

As of right now we have had NO prizes donated but this is still a four month build off and I am still trying to get things together for the awards ! 

PLEASE build for your self ! If you do not do your own work on parts of this build then please let it be known who helped out ! 


Again enjoy your-self and have fun ! 

This is opened to anyone and everyone but you must show proof or your resin kits or resin items being used !


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i might be in this i have a resin fleetwood


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

i have a 2 dr caddy. i cut the hood only, can i use that??


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

im in i have four resins 68 caprice,72 caprice and two 66 impys :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Apr 25 2008, 08:00 PM~10504163
> *im in i have four resins 68 caprice,72 caprice and two 66 impys  :biggrin:
> *


would a LS clip, some subs, batteries, and pumps be enough?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 25 2008, 07:03 PM~10504178
> *would a LS clip, some subs, batteries, and pumps be enough?
> *



idk


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

im in i got a fresh 72 impala that i got to get done :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm in ill post pics later!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 25 2008, 07:03 PM~10504178
> *would a LS clip, some subs, batteries, and pumps be enough?
> *












CAN YOU READ ?? Just asking cause in the title and in the lay out of this build off I have stated that it could be a full resin kit , a resin conversion , or just resin parts! 

PLEASE READ ! It helps you to not look like a dumb fuck in the future ! Thanks for following along !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 25 2008, 04:28 PM~10505229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd: thats why i'm always givin him shit :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Apr 25 2008, 08:23 PM~10504611
> *im in i got a fresh 72 impala that i got to get done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


whered u get the chrome bumpers and grill


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Apr 25 2008, 07:24 PM~10507023
> *whered u get the chrome bumpers and grill
> *


same place i told u :uh: 

http://www.modelhaus.com/index.php?y=64&c=...1&Submit=Search


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

hey gil did u get my pm?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 26 2008, 12:25 AM~10507034
> *same place i told u  :uh:
> 
> http://www.modelhaus.com/index.php?y=64&c=...1&Submit=Search
> *


like i remember all these damn sites.. ive been searchin ur ol lady lately and got lost of where the site was :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 25 2008, 07:35 PM~10507118
> *hey gil did u get my pm?
> *


??? did u reply again?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

no....just didnt know if u got it cuz there was no response but if u got thesecond reply then ok.. :thumbsup:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 25 2008, 10:25 PM~10507034
> *same place i told u  :uh:
> 
> http://www.modelhaus.com/index.php?y=64&c=...1&Submit=Search
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

NO prizes.. wtf kinda shit is that... Hit me up mini.. I got something for this..


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 26 2008, 02:55 AM~10507715
> *NO prizes.. wtf kinda shit is that... Hit me up mini.. I got something for this..
> *


 :0


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 26 2008, 02:55 AM~10507715
> *NO prizes.. wtf kinda shit is that... Hit me up mini.. I got something for this..
> *


x2 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 25 2008, 10:55 PM~10507715
> *NO prizes.. wtf kinda shit is that... Hit me up mini.. I got something for this..
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I might have to jump in this one cause I haven't built any resin kits yet. :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

It´s on.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

IM IN. I HADE TO MAKE THIS ONE FOR THE CONTEST. :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 27 2008, 09:43 PM~10518339
> *IM IN.  I HADE TO MAKE THIS ONE FOR THE CONTEST. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hno: hno: :biggrin: 

IM IN 

71 IMP.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

MCBA takin over this buildoff


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Heres my entry.. RMR resin s-10 this one will be out of the ordinary for me...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice entries everyone !!!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

ill need to hit up ebay soon to get something resin


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 25 2008, 02:49 PM~10503729
> *i have a 2 dr caddy. i cut the hood only, can i use that??
> *


*??????????????????????????????????*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WE ARE IN THE WORKS FOR AWARDS ! TWINN AND RICK HAVE STEPPED UP AND ARE GETTING SOME ITEMS READY TO DONATE FROM THERE OWN COMPANY PROJECTS' 

SO I WANT TO GIVE A BIG THANKS OUT TO THE THE BROTHERS OF 


*FLAKEY SWOLEN ORB RESIN.

Scale Dreams*

And i have a gift for who every comes in 4th place ! 



Thanks guys and as soon as the donations are all worked out they will be posted up !

This build off will be like the MONTE LS and by a LIL poll ! In order to keep fair and able to see where your own model placed !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 28 2008, 12:06 PM~10520964
> *??????????????????????????????????
> *


YES ! 

ANY THING RESIN THAT IS LESS THEN 30% COMPLETE CAN BE USED ! 

THIS IS NOT A RACE ! ITS A BUILD OFF ! YOUR NOT GOING TO BE JUDGED ON SPEED OF A FINISHED KIT BUT ON THE OVER ALL BUILD YOU SHOW OFF ! 



In my book less than 30% complete would be , Cleaned up , cut up , test fitted , body work ! If you in primer as a guide coat to find pin holes also OK ! 

But if your ready to clear and paint and have the motor and chassis done then that's to much ! 

We still would like you to finish your kit but its not fair for the guys that only have 4 months to get a complete kit together ! 

I hope this statement answers anyone else's question !


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: i'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 27 2008, 10:43 PM~10518339
> *IM IN.  I HADE TO MAKE THIS ONE FOR THE CONTEST. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


AAAAHHHHH SHIT!! BIGGS IN ON THE CONTEST :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

might as well toss my hat in the ring. now that im back to building like a mofo, mabey ill finish a buildoff.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 26 2008, 01:15 AM~10506951
> *:werd: thats why i'm always givin him shit  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 28 2008, 10:46 AM~10521884
> *might as well toss my hat in the ring. now that im back to building like a mofo, mabey ill finish a buildoff.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THATS ALOT OF MONEY IN RESIN RIGHT THERE!!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 28 2008, 11:56 AM~10522014
> *DAMN THATS ALOT OF MONEY IN RESIN RIGHT THERE!!
> *


thats just the stuff thats inline to get trimmed/ prepped to be put back in the boxes for later times. :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

some body should have a resin sell


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Look in ebay ... Mightymouse is a Good seller fo Resin stuff !!


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Apr 28 2008, 02:34 PM~10523656
> *Look in ebay ... Mightymouse is a Good seller fo Resin stuff !!
> *



what does he got put up a link or a item number.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Apr 28 2008, 05:34 PM~10523656
> *Look in ebay ... Mightymouse is a Good seller fo Resin stuff !!
> *


DAMN homie, your avatar is fucking with me...lol.... every time i see one of your posts since you have changed it, i think it's Kandy Drippa, from off topic, posting.....lol


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

This is the perfect occasion to do my HHR delivery Ive had for almost 3 years now haha


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 28 2008, 04:51 PM~10523800
> *DAMN homie, your avatar is fucking with me...lol.... every time i see one of your posts since you have changed it, i think it's Kandy Drippa, from off topic, posting.....lol
> *


x2. i was like WTF is he postin in the model section for, then i realized it was him lol. i dont go to offtopic though, i know him from thw WI,MN,and blazer fests, and i know him


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*OK HERE IS MY RESIN ENTRY THAT WAS STARTED BUT ONLY HOOD CUT OUT. *

*408MODELS RESIN BUILD OFF*


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

QUOTE(mademan @ Apr 28 2008, 10:46 AM) 
might as well toss my hat in the ring. now that im back to building like a mofo, mabey ill finish a buildoff.





DAMN THATS ALOT OF MONEY IN RESIN RIGHT THERE!! 
BodyDropped Posted Yesterday, 11:49 AM 
QUOTE(rollinoldskoo @ Apr 26 2008, 01:15 AM) 
thats why i'm always givin him shit 




Review the complete topic (launches new window) 


LiL Default English Español Lo-Fi Version Time is now: Apr 29, 2008 - 08:14 AM 

Invision Power Board © 2008 IPS, Inc. 









where you get that sts caddy at? :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 28 2008, 01:46 PM~10521884
> *might as well toss my hat in the ring. now that im back to building like a mofo, mabey ill finish a buildoff.
> 
> 
> ...


hey homie was that folkart clear with the rest of the spray paint at walmart? went there yesterday and didnt see any


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scrapping_mazda_mini_@Apr 29 2008, 08:15 AM~10530303
> *QUOTE(mademan @ Apr 28 2008, 10:46 AM)]
> 
> where you get that sts caddy at? :biggrin:
> *


tkm resin, they are out of prduction now I think. I have the 93 eldorado too.The STS is to make a replica of my daily.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 29 2008, 08:54 AM~10530575
> *hey homie was that folkart clear with the rest of the spray paint at walmart? went there yesterday and didnt see any
> *


craft section


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ight ill take another look around today


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 29 2008, 09:45 AM~10530867
> *craft section
> *


Is that clear pretty good?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok fellas i want to get your guys ok out on this ! 

Heres my entery to this build off ! I started it a year ago but never went any futher ! 










I cut a moon roof , opened the trunk and added an Impala Hood and a resin 5th wheel ! 

Its still in the same stage as these pics ! If this is to far started for the other enteries i will start on a new one i have several resin kits i can chose from !


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

mines is the same way MINI, ok by me


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

NOT OK BY ME!!! :angry: ....LOL :biggrin: JUST THOUGHT WE'D GET A "YES AND NO" IN THERE!! LETS CALL THIS "TRIMMED" UP! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 29 2008, 02:18 PM~10532351
> *NOT OK BY ME!!! :angry: ....LOL :biggrin:  JUST THOUGHT WE'D GET A "YES AND NO" IN THERE!! LETS CALL THIS "TRIMMED" UP! :biggrin:
> *


Ok then i 'll just build the caprice i been workin on !


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 29 2008, 12:11 PM~10532772
> *Ok then    i 'll  just    build  the  caprice  i  been  workin  on  !
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: NAH BUID THAT 2DR HOMIE!!! AND SEND THAT FIRST ONE TO ME!!


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

here is an interesting resin item

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-25-Scale-48-Chevy-Ba...1QQcmdZViewItem

item 130212948029

cheap too!


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Apr 28 2008, 02:34 PM~10523656
> *Look in ebay ... Mightymouse is a Good seller fo Resin stuff !!
> *



http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZmiteymouse


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Apr 29 2008, 01:59 PM~10533138
> *here is an interesting resin item
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1-25-Scale-48-Chevy-Ba...1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...


I got one of those.

1/25 Scale '48 Chevy Barnette Hearse Resin Body


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Im in with this 66 Impi Coupe , Hood and Trunk Cut out and Primered !


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

anybody got some cheap 1's.....probally not right


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

cheap what?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scrapping_mazda_mini_@Apr 30 2008, 08:18 PM~10545540
> *cheap what?
> *


 :uh: resin kits


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ive got 17min and 20 seconds till i get this
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=250240705361
after i get it im in 
its all resin


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

i have 2 a cutty and a 2 door caprice bvut caprice is pendin to lowridermodels


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

ok heres my entry ,i wanted to do a 72 but i decided to go wit this cause i have chrome bumpers for it thanks mini .i cut tha top of the body a while ago cause it was messed up far beyond my skill level so i cut a top off a 70 impy i had for a while i got a resin hood ,plastick bumpers ,plastic gut bukit ,and plastic chassies and thats bout it ,i got my wurk cut out for me :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

i won it now im talkin to the guy so im in


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

starts today hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: 

good luck everyone.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 30 2008, 03:47 PM~10545781
> *ive got 17min and 20 seconds till i get this
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=250240705361
> after i get it im in
> ...


lemme know if his shit is good.... i've seen him selling for a long time.... he got bodies for the 37 and 39 chevys too usually...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 1 2008, 09:57 AM~10551116
> *lemme know if his shit is good.... i've seen him selling for a long time.... he got bodies for the 37 and 39 chevys too usually...
> *


i can do that bro


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

ITS TIME TO PLAY FELLAS ! 

PLEASE REMEMBER ANYONE CAN ENTER AND YOU HAVE TILL MAY 15TH ! ANYTHING RESIN CAN BE USED ! 

PLEASE TRY TO KEEP THE SHIT TALKIN TO A MINUIM AND LET YOUR SKILLS AND YOUR BUILD DO THE SMACK DOWN ! 

HAVE FUN AND BRING OUT EVERYTHING YOU GOT TO BE THE BEST ! 

THIS AGAIN WILL BE A VOTED BY POLL BUILD OFF AND AWARDS ARE GOING TO BE OFFERED FOR THE TOP 4 VOTED BUILDS AND MAY BE A FEW OTHER PERSONAL AWARDS ! 


LET'S GET THIS GOING ALREADY !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

IM IN


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

_*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ NO FAIR! ^^^^^^^^^^^^


YOU CAN'T GET HIGH ON YOUR OWN SUPPLY ! *_


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

hay he should pass out parts to us all for using his own goods LOL


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

so it begins...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 1 2008, 05:29 PM~10556035
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ NO  FAIR!  ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> YOU  CAN'T  GET  HIGH  ON  YOUR  OWN  SUPPLY  !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

im in....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@May 1 2008, 07:27 PM~10557259
> *im in....
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie where u been? and is that hardtop based off the vert kit???? or and original style?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
the donor never stood a chance


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Twinn the object of this build off is to put it together bro ! 

* I THINK YOUR DOING IT WORNG !*


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

are you gonna put a cutty or LS clip ??????? :0


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 1 2008, 11:43 PM~10557472
> *Twinn the  object  of  this    build  off  is  to  put  it together  bro !
> 
> I  THINK YOUR  DOING  IT  WORNG !
> *


oh yeah ,,,but im still a rookie remember


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

You been hanging out with the great 1 bro ! You'll be able to make it work i am sure of that TWINN !


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 1 2008, 11:29 PM~10557284
> *damn homie where u been? and is that hardtop based off the vert kit???? or and original style?
> *


shit bro i been around. like you said life comes first. as for the hardtop i :dunno: i got it from modelhaus...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@May 1 2008, 08:00 PM~10557618
> *shit bro i been around. like you said life comes first. as for the hardtop i :dunno: i got it from modelhaus...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Rollin ! If he got the 62 before 2000 it was based off the promo/ shoebox kit ! ** R&R / STAR RESIN STILL USE ** After 2000 Its based of the amt 409 kit !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 1 2008, 08:09 PM~10557708
> *Rollin !  If  he  got the  62  before  2000 it  was  based  off  the  promo/ shoebox  kit  !  ** R&R / STAR  RESIN STILL  USE **  After  2000  Its  based  of the  amt  409 kit !
> *


they got it listed now... :0 

http://www.modelhaus.com/index.php?c=4041&p=69304


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

got a few minutes today to make some cuts.

















...yes there are lots of knives on the table... I like to have a bunch at my side so I dont have to worry about changing blades all the time


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

what chassis you using?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 2 2008, 12:05 AM~10558093
> *what chassis you using?
> *


I just threw the catalina chassis up under it for pics. but I got a 62 impala commin from Mini.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 1 2008, 10:31 PM~10557322
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> the donor never stood a chance
> 
> ...



:0 Damn bro, i havent even cut the windows out of the one i bought from you yet lol.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

is that a monte next to the caddy if it is where could i get 1 at









[/quote]


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> is that a monte next to the caddy if it is where could i get 1 at


[/quote]


2 door 80's box caprice :cheesy:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

whats up homies!!! i will be in on this to!!! lookin for a resin at the show tomorrow or will hit the homie Twinn up if not!! so hopefully pics monday!! peace!!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 2 2008, 12:09 AM~10557708
> *Rollin !  If  he  got the  62  before  2000 it  was  based  off  the  promo/ shoebox  kit  !  ** R&R / STAR  RESIN STILL  USE **  After  2000  Its  based  of the  amt  409 kit !
> *


thanx for clearin that up david. i just bought it at the end of 07 right after we finished up the bomb buildoff. i think they had just started sellin it not too long b4 that. ive had this project planned for a long time, thats y i bought most of the parts for it back then too so i wouldnt have to wait so long for them to come in when this build started. just so you all know tho, its a REALLY nice casting from what ive seen so far. the only real complaints i have about it are the side molding lines arent very tall so im worried they might get lost in paint, and the door lines on top of the fender/door arent there but ive got my homies 1/1 62 sittin in the backyard to copy those from.....

mini if you would whenever you get the time please send me pics of you concept 94 glasshouse you built...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

2 door 80's box caprice :cheesy:
[/quote]
what would the price on that run


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

Twinn sells them... link in my sig...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scrapping_mazda_mini_@Apr 30 2008, 07:48 PM~10545792
> *i have 2  a cutty and a 2 door caprice  bvut caprice is pendin to lowridermodels
> *


pm me on the cutty :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

isnt resin extra easy to cut through but also thick?


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

count me in also a cutty resin kit i had sittin around.............but i need a donor can someone help and also could use some bmf and square tube stylene( spell check never used the stuff before....)


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i gotta get me a cutty one of these days.... i keep holding off on buying the resin because of Revell.... :uh:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

When everyone need a Help , and you dont know what you can start to Build 
look here ....

http://resinrealm.net/GALLERIES/RRGallery/index.html


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@May 3 2008, 09:06 AM~10567083
> *When everyone need a Help , and you dont know what you can start to Build
> look here ....
> 
> ...


and http://www.modelhaus.com


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 3 2008, 02:19 AM~10565408
> *pm me on the cutty :0  :biggrin:
> *


NEVER MIND


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Today i cut out the Doors and Work on the Frame !


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@May 1 2008, 09:30 PM~10556657
> *so it begins...
> 
> 
> ...



mine should be here any da! hno:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scrapping_mazda_mini_@May 3 2008, 10:23 AM~10566260
> *count me in also  a cutty resin kit i had sittin around.............but i need a donor  can someone help and also could use some bmf and square tube stylene( spell check never used the stuff before....)
> 
> 
> ...


nevermind


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrapping_mazda_mini_@May 3 2008, 09:23 AM~10566260
> *count me in also  a cutty resin kit i had sittin around.............but i need a donor  can someone help and also could use some bmf and square tube stylene( spell check never used the stuff before....)
> 
> 
> ...


i notice u got the molding right on the top...everyone usually does it wrong


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*DAMN CUTTING RESIN SUCK* :angry: 

WELL I ALMOST GOT THE TRUCK OPEN, JUST NEED THE LOWER REAR AND ONE SIDE OF THE TRUNK.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 6 2008, 05:09 AM~10587341
> *DAMN CUTTING RESIN SUCK :angry:
> 
> WELL I ALMOST GOT THE TRUCK OPEN, JUST NEED THE LOWER REAR AND ONE SIDE OF THE TRUNK.
> ...


wtf you cutting it with???


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 7 2008, 12:25 AM~10596641
> *wtf you cutting it with???
> *


LOL. If your wondering about the bottom, i just grinded some of the resin down were the trunk lines are :biggrin: . as for the top i thinned the trunk lines with a heated exacto then used the old skool sewing thread.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

I HATE CUTTING RESIN :angry: 
WELL I GOT TTHE TRUNK CUT BUT UNFORTUNATLY DUE TO THE CUTTING WHEEL SIZE, I'M JUST GONNA LEAVE THE TRUNK UP OPEN.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 8 2008, 10:30 AM~10608389
> *I HATE CUTTING RESIN :angry:
> WELL I GOT TTHE TRUNK CUT BUT UNFORTUNATLY DUE TO THE CUTTING WHEEL SIZE, I'M JUST GONNA LEAVE THE TRUNK UP OPEN.
> 
> ...


:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 8 2008, 11:59 AM~10609082
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *



too much resin on these. too bad they werent' cleaned up a little :scrutinize: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

well in process of cuttin the hood open on my cutlass i broke the wiper cowl on it so im out of this unless i can get another resin



and 408 lookin good got package today thanks again and if you can pm me the info on the paint on the 63s


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

well in process of cuttin the hood open on my cutlass i broke the wiper cowl on it so im out of this unless i can get another resin



and 408 lookin good got package today thanks again and if you can pm me the info on the paint on the 63s


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrapping_mazda_mini_@May 8 2008, 01:39 PM~10609410
> *well in process of cuttin the hood open on my cutlass i broke the wiper cowl on it  so im out of this unless i can get another resin
> and 408  lookin good  got package today thanks again  and if you can pm me the info on the paint on the 63s
> *



come on bro just glue it back in place and fix it. when I was doing my cutty resin I dropt it and it broke into 3 seperate pieces and I was able to fix it with some gluing and sanding. once you primer etc most imperfections will not show


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

see i would but i can find all of it........i may try to cut it out and place a plastic one off a monte on it


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 7 2008, 04:50 AM~10597574
> *LOL. If your wondering about the bottom, i just grinded some of the resin down were the trunk lines are  :biggrin: . as for the top i thinned the trunk lines with a heated exacto then used the old skool sewing thread.
> *


i just pulled out mine and damn.... the trunk lines and door lines are pretty damn shallow.... i can see why u had a tough time on that trunklid..... gonna have to rescribe the door and hoodlines before paint too because they would be buried easily...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

I as thinking of scribing them too but I wanted to go the extra mile. I do have another body which i will have to scribe the lines, thats a flaw I did notice on them


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Here it is guys..
THE PRIZES FROM SCALEDREAMS.COM

Third place.. full set of chrome and gold hardlines, battery cables, and a set of ignition wires.









Second place full set of chrome and gold hardlines, battery cables, a set of ignition wires, package of grill mesh, seatbelt material and some resin parts.









First place full set of chrome and gold hardlines, battery cables, a set of ignition wires, package of grill mesh, seat belt material, some resin parts and a $20.00 gift cert for ScaleDreams.com









Last.. There will also be a Scaledreams pick.. It will be a builder/car I choose that may or may not be the best just someone that really grabbed my attention during the build. either by doing something new, crazy, having fun whatever.. So in this build off not just the best win.. My pick will get a nice prize pack from me.. So keep the update pics flowing and have some fun cause you never know who I will pick...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 :0 nice.


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice Prices ! :yes:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 9 2008, 03:25 PM~10617629
> *Here it is guys..
> THE PRIZES FROM SCALEDREAMS.COM
> 
> ...


Just ask a question here Rick? Is what pictures the the prize's for each place? Like 3rd place will get all 15 packages of detail or are t he pics just to show what color's you have to chose from ? Just asking to maybe help clear up some question other may be thinking?



Oh and the 4th place or we can call it Honorable Mention will be awarded a resin 70 4dr impala kit from me MINIDREAMS INC.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I looked but didnt see.....whats the last day to enter?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

You have till May 15th !


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

everything in the pictures will go to each place... plus 1st will get a 20.00 gift cert... Then Phats Pick will get a nice little package from me..


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 9 2008, 10:12 PM~10620265
> *You  have  till May  15th  !
> *


Ok kool, I'll make up my mind here in the next few days. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 9 2008, 10:18 PM~10620311
> *everything in the pictures will go to each place... plus 1st will get a 20.00 gift cert... Then Phats Pick will get a nice little package from me..
> *



*THANKS BIG RICK ! *</span>


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

i started my resin last night ,and this is what i got 

















after a lil putty


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

looks good


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@May 9 2008, 10:42 PM~10620508
> *looks good
> *



thank you


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

heres my prizes for this contest :biggrin: 

3rd place resin s10 blazer









2nd place malibu wagon









1st place 2 door caprice









AND THE SCALE DREAMS PICK THE WINNER WILL GET 1 OF EACH OF MY CADDIS THAT I MAKE(2 door big body ,four door big body , and a four door 90-92 cadi),,,,GOOD LUCK :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 9 2008, 08:25 PM~10620356
> *THANKS  BIG  RICK  !  </span>
> *



x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 10 2008, 12:34 AM~10621487
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


X2 a BIG :thumbsup: to Rick and Twinn!!!!!!!


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

WHATS THE DEADLINE TO ENTER?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 9 2008, 07:43 PM~10621534
> *X2  a BIG  :thumbsup: to Rick and Twinn!!!!!!!
> *


x-2 holy fuck :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 10 2008, 12:29 AM~10621462
> *heres my prizes for this contest :biggrin:
> 
> 3rd place resin s10 blazer
> ...


HOLY SHIT ! THAT"S THE MOTHER LOAD RIGHT THERE ! 


Thanks TWINN for offering these ! The winners in this year's contest should be very happy with the gifts you and Rick have chosen to give as awards ! 

WAY TO GO YOU 2 ! Thanks a lot !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar+May 10 2008, 12:44 AM~10621540-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

I AM NOT IN THIS BUILD OFF...SO I WANT TO DO SOMETHING FOR THE BUILD OFF


I WILL BE GIVING THIS TO MODEL WITH THE BEST ENGINE


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

THANKS FOR THE GREAT PRIZES TWINN, PHATRAS AND BODNIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 10 2008, 04:39 PM~10624455
> *THANKS FOR THE GREAT PRIZES TWINN, PHATRAS AND BODNIE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 9 2008, 10:43 PM~10621534
> *X2  a BIG  :thumbsup: to Rick and Twinn AND BIGGS!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 10 2008, 08:36 PM~10625271


Oh yes and a BIG THANKS to BIGGS & Bodnie also.........my bad. :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

allright yall im in...... resin hood speakers and playstation/tv's..... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i might as well try with all of these great prizes available....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

WELL AFTER CLEANING UP MY 68 AND GATHERING ALL THE PART'S I HAVE NO FRONT OR BACK BUMPERS LET ALONE CHROME ONE'S. SO BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD AND MY BIG STASH OF GOODIE'S TO FIND SOME OTHER ONE THAT'S COMLPETE TO BUILD. (TO BE CONTINUED)


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 10 2008, 04:39 PM~10624455
> *THANKS FOR THE GREAT PRIZES TWINN, PHATRAS AND BODNIE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


your welcome :biggrin: 

i know its not near as much as twinn,biggs, and phatras

but just want to offer somethin in another catagory


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 10 2008, 09:26 PM~10626452
> *WELL AFTER CLEANING UP MY 68 AND GATHERING ALL THE PART'S I HAVE NO FRONT OR BACK BUMPERS LET ALONE CHROME ONE'S.  SO BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD AND MY BIG STASH OF GOODIE'S TO FIND SOME OTHER ONE THAT'S COMLPETE TO BUILD.  (TO BE CONTINUED)
> *


DON'T PUT THE STASH AWAY JUST YET, I MIGHT BE THERE MONDAY :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 11 2008, 01:18 AM~10627133
> *DON'T PUT THE STASH AWAY JUST YET, I MIGHT BE THERE MONDAY :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW THE COMBO TO FORT KNOX. YOU JUST GOT TO GET PASSED NUKE.. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 11 2008, 12:21 AM~10627138
> *YOU KNOW THE COMBO TO FORT KNOX. YOU JUST GOT TO GET PASSED NUKE.. :biggrin:
> *


I'LL LET NICHOLAS GO FIRST THAN NORMA THAN I'LL GET AROUND NUKE HE'LL BE TO BUSY GETTING NICHOLAS OFF OF HIM :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 11 2008, 01:28 AM~10627149
> *I'LL LET NICHOLAS GO FIRST THAN NORMA THAN I'LL GET AROUND NUKE HE'LL BE TO BUSY GETTING NICHOLAS OFF OF HIM :biggrin:
> *


 :0 THROW NORMA FIRST BUT MAKE SURE SHE HAS ON THAT 49ER JERSEY.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 11 2008, 12:42 AM~10627168
> *:0 THROW NORMA FIRST BUT MAKE SURE SHE HAS ON THAT 49ER JERSEY.
> *


OKAY, LET ME JACK THAT INSURANCE UP.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 11 2008, 01:55 AM~10627184
> *OKAY, LET ME JACK THAT INSURANCE UP.
> *


JUST LET ME KNOW... :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

I'M IN.  








79 MALIBU.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 11 2008, 09:06 AM~10628737
> *I'M IN.
> 
> 
> ...


R&R body???


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 11 2008, 03:09 PM~10628750
> *R&R body???
> *


DON'T REALLY KNOW. GOT IT FROM MITEYMOUSE A WHILE BACK. GUY IN MY MODEL CLUB SAYS HE DIED AND WIFE IS SELLING HIS ITEMS. WHEN THERE GONE THERE GONE.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 11 2008, 09:14 AM~10628772
> *DON'T REALLY KNOW. GOT IT FROM MITEYMOUSE A WHILE BACK. GUY IN MY MODEL CLUB SAYS HE DIED AND WIFE IS SELLING HIS ITEMS. WHEN THERE GONE THERE GONE.
> *


yea.... mini told me too... its an R&R resin.... i got my 68 from him before he died.... you can still get R&R kits from Star Models...

http://www.resinrealm.net/Star/STARModels.html


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn some badass prizes all you homies are putting up in here. :0 :0 :0 

PROPS TO ALL YOU THAT PITCHED IN ON THIS!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok I'm in with my '60 Pontiac.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 12 2008, 05:03 PM~10637690
> *Ok I'm in with my '60 Pontiac.
> 
> 
> ...


nice! they are very nicely cast too. I was debating bringing mine oout, but decided to go with the 61 olds.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 12 2008, 08:55 PM~10639050
> *nice! they are very nicely cast too. I was debating bringing mine oout, but decided to go with the 61 olds.
> *


The body is casted nicely, but the interior doesn't fit for shit. So that'll take some work. But anyways I've been wanting to build this for some time just never got around to it.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

DOORS OPEN MAYNE...jaja

it was a BIIIITCH but I got doors opened up.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice bro, just make sure you reinforce it good, it's a heavy resin.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 13 2008, 09:04 AM~10643498
> *nice bro, just make sure you reinforce it good, it's a heavy resin.
> *



oh no doubt, that damn thing is very heavy. I will need to sand a shit load of resin from inside trunk and other places to get it to look right.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

If I am correct we have so far 18 people in this build off alone. VERY NICE to see so many building. 


2 more days to join in on this fun boys and grils. If you are not in this build off time to get in guys.

so far we have 

scrapping mazda mini
loonie
twinn
408models
raystrey
mr biggs
pancho1969
youcantfademe
southside groovin
minidreams
lowandbeyon
phatras
mademan
sidetoside
rollinolskool
modelsbyroni
dadecounty
biggc


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@May 13 2008, 10:09 AM~10643956
> *If I am correct we have so far 18 people in this build off alone. VERY NICE to see so many building.
> 2 more days to join in on this fun boys and grils. If you are not in this build off time to get in guys.
> 
> ...


I throw myself in this one for the hell of it....prob. won't finish, but it will make me start on my 4-Door Big Body....I'll get pix up.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

ahhh heck why not, im in on this, im gonna build my 66 impala i got from WACO :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Want to add another build to this build off ! With everyone taking on the task of going all opened up i need to do some thing a little differnt to be noticed so heres my new entery !










And you dont want to see what happen after i up this on !


















Man cutting resin is too damn dusty but if you want to stand above the crowd you got to do it big ! 


























If you got the heart to cut shit up no matter what the cost may be you can end up with so pretty neat shit ! 


















































Just to show i am here to do the damn thing ! 










Now that the rough in work is handled time to start the mud work ! Later guys ! Keep on building alot of great awards are waiting for us at the end !


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^ dam mini all i could say is damn...........


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@May 15 2008, 05:31 AM~10659730
> *^^^^^^^^^ dam mini all i could say is damn...........
> *



X2


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM *********** THATS SICK HOMIE  :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

holy fuckin sickness, that is fuckin crazy MINI :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x23q4235960796459823745


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@May 14 2008, 11:48 PM~10659302
> *ahhh heck why not, im in on this, im gonna build my 66 impala i got from WACO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## williebling (Nov 18, 2006)

Hope it's not too late to get down. Here's my entries..

Resin Caddy XLR with Jada Vette has a donor..



























And a big body..









Both were started in last 2 weeks.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 15 2008, 03:27 AM~10659619
> *Want  to  add  another  build  to this  build off  !    With  everyone  taking  on the  task  of  going  all  opened  up  i  need  to  do  some  thing  a  little  differnt    to  be  noticed  so  heres  my  new  entery !
> 
> 
> ...



i hate you


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

X2 , damn Mini so i can put my Impi back in the Box ... :uh: 

i see no chance for me , when you build so a Killa ! :tears:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by williebling_@May 15 2008, 10:07 AM~10660815
> *Hope it's not too late to get down. Here's my entries..
> 
> Resin Caddy XLR with Jada Vette has a donor..
> ...


Nope not to late ! Today is to be the cut off and remember this is a 4 month build off ! So take your time so you end up in the running for the awards at the end ! 

Some seem to think build offs are a race and rush and cut corners to be the frist 1 completed which they end up with not such a great build ! 

This year a few of are brothers have stepped it up in there building level and if they take their time to do the best they can its going to be a battle to see which kits stand out ! 

OH by the way WELCOME TO LAY IT LOW !


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

DAVID! that big body wagon is sick!!!! im calling DIBS right now, if you decide to sell after its done!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 15 2008, 01:41 PM~10662333
> *DAVID! that big body wagon is sick!!!! im calling DIBS right now, if you decide to sell after its done!!
> *


 This may just be put to work in a MINIDREAMS INC. SERIES line of resin :biggrin: 

Frist i am tring to get the 90ed hearse out to FSO Resin and then there  is already a wagon in the works ! This 1 here is # 2 :biggrin: ! But the fellas dont want to push anything to the market until its ready to pour resin so hold back and keep building up your wanted list ! If all thats on the drawing board at FSO Resin gets worked this year you guys will be rollin in resin !


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

damn^ hope it all goes through....

cause I need more caddy resin!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

That caddy is pretty sweet David!!!!  

4 months huh?? To enter or not to enter!!!!  :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 15 2008, 01:53 PM~10662471
> *damn^ hope it all goes through....
> 
> cause I need more caddy resin!!
> *



BIGGS Started on 1 2 yrs ago but he started out with 1 of the last BIG BODIES ryan had made but the mold had gone bad ! So he haulted the proguess and is going to redo it with the bodies they are doing ! I sugguest to them a killer idea ! But that can be release just yet ! LOL ! :biggrin: 

They got about 5 new masters in the works besides what i want to send them so they are are much swamped plus they both are back to building ! Doing to much they were getting a little burned out ! But hopefully by Christmas :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

So here are ms No.2 for the Build off ...










2 Resin builds for 4 Month , thats OK i think !!! :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 15 2008, 01:09 PM~10662610
> *BIGGS    Started  on  1  2  yrs  ago  but  he  started  out  with  1  of  the  last  BIG BODIES  ryan  had  made  but the  mold  had  gone  bad  !  So  he  haulted  the  proguess  and  is  going  to  redo  it  with the  bodies    they  are  doing  !  I  sugguest  to  them  a  killer  idea  !  But  that  can  be  release  just  yet !  LOL !  :biggrin:
> 
> They  got  about  5  new  masters  in  the  works  besides  what  i  want to  send  them    so  they  are  are  much    swamped  plus  they  both  are  back  to  building !  Doing to  much  they  were  getting  a  little  burned  out  !  But  hopefully  by  Christmas    :biggrin:
> *


just send it :biggrin: i work nights :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 15 2008, 05:08 PM~10663838
> *just send it :biggrin: i work nights :0
> *


I got to get the masters built frist :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 15 2008, 05:03 PM~10664272
> *I  got to get  the  masters  built    frist  :biggrin:
> *


I need to start saving money!!!! damn you guys cant let me get ahead!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 15 2008, 03:27 AM~10659619
> *Want  to  add  another  build  to this  build off  !    With  everyone  taking  on the  task  of  going  all  opened  up  i  need  to  do  some  thing  a  little  differnt    to  be  noticed  so  heres  my  new  entery !
> 
> 
> ...



AFTER LOOKIN THIS BUILD OVER ALL DAY I AM GOING TO REDO THE REAR ROOF / QUARTER PANEL / QUARTER WINDOW AERA !

That aera looks alittle high to me so i'm going to rework it alittle but thanks for all the comments ! The only way to get it done is to do it ! :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

well I got my hood cut out, and started the "mud" work, filling the low spots and airbubbles.









nothing much now, but not much more I can do until my donor arrives.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Ok I'm gonna slide in on this before the deadline!!!! 4 months I'm sure I can bang it off.... :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

^ damn!! I want one!, lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@May 15 2008, 07:17 PM~10667334
> *Ok I'm gonna slide in on this before the deadline!!!! 4 months I'm sure I can bang it off.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


bout time u break it out fukker.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Maybe i should add a 3rd ?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 16 2008, 12:46 AM~10668005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you have enough to do just send that 2 me :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

this shit is getting crazy up in here :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Damn i wanted to get in this with my malbu wagon from twinn.... hope its not too late :uh: . this will be my first resin kit , but i wanna hang wit da big dogs and open it up!!  

So let me know if its too late


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Man i'd really like to challenge myself with this build, so hoefully its not too late!!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 16 2008, 12:46 AM~10668005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE!!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@May 15 2008, 11:17 PM~10667334
> *Ok I'm gonna slide in on this before the deadline!!!! 4 months I'm sure I can bang it off.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 NICE!!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:cheesy: All these wagons!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Damn i'm liking that Buick. Nice.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

I am glad to see so many people no scared to work with resin. last year I was the only one who entered resin into the big build off. Props to everyone in this.

I also see this is going to be a VERY VERY tough contest to win. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 16 2008, 12:46 AM~10668005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure you will do just fine with that Caddy wagon you got on the go there David!!!! No need to add the Caprice wagon trying to compensate for smaller packages brother... We still got your back...  :tongue:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Yes very ture Ray ! I dont know if its the chance to win some verynice awards or we have hit a time in this hobby where builds are finially ready to bump up the game and see what they got and what they have been holding back ! 


I hope everyone has a great time and really try to go out side their comfort zone and try to do what the see in their head and do it ! 

Best of luck to all of you guys and remember ITS NOT A RACE ! So take your time and enjoy this build off ! 


And remember to clean your kits very while ! 

SOAK IT IN BLEACH WHITE FOR A DAY ! SCRUB IT WITH AN SOS PAD , WASH IT WITH COMET AND AN SOS , THEN HAND WASH IT WITH DISH SOAP ! 


I kow i shouldn't be giving any tips cause i am your guys compition , but i dont want to see anyone put in work and then not be able to hold paint cause they didnt prep their kit right !


*THE ENTRY DATE HAS BEEN LIFTED ! ANYONE WANTING TO TAKE PART MUST BE ENTERED BY JUNE 1 ! *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@May 16 2008, 11:30 AM~10670095
> *I'm sure you will do just fine with that Caddy wagon you got on the go there David!!!! No need to add the Caprice wagon trying to compensate for smaller packages brother... We still got your back...   :tongue:
> *



Its not the size of my blade that matters ! Its how i split her meat that makes it splatter :biggrin: !


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 16 2008, 10:36 AM~10670144
> *
> 
> SOAK IT  IN  BLEACH  WHITE  FOR  A  DAY  !  SCRUB  IT  WITH  AN  SOS PAD , WASH  IT  WITH  COMET AND  AN SOS , THEN  HAND  WASH  IT  WITH  DISH  SOAP !
> ...


This is the first resin I will have ever built so Thanks for that heads up Dave!!! Greatly appreciated..


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 16 2008, 10:38 AM~10670155
> *Its  not the  size  of  my  blade  that  matters  !  Its  how  i  split  her  meat  that  makes it  splatter  :biggrin: !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

It would be fun to participate but with a new baby right around the corner and building a 37 for already, I dont think i would have the time. nor do i have any resin kits. Although i'm sure i could get one from Phatras.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@May 16 2008, 11:39 AM~10670176
> *This is the first resin I will have ever built so Thanks for that heads up Dave!!! Greatly appreciated..
> *


I probley spend about an hour washing my resin after it has soaked over night ! 

The Bleache White will pull the oils from the resin so you must soak it for a day to get as much out as possible !

With the car still covered in the bleach white take it to the sink and start srcubing it with an SOS pad ! While you washing the oil off the SOS pad is scuffing up your resin and the little bleach white thats left on the body and still pulling oil out ! 

Reisn the body off and then cover it in comet ! Comet is a gritty soap and is a great hand to have when cleaning and scuffing up a body ! I even use it when i clean up parts for real cars i paint ! 

With comet on the body scrub it again with a new SOS pad ! This will help get all the bleach white of the body and helps scuff some area that are finger s can't get to so sand down but with the steal wool and gritty soap it takes care of that ! So make sure to cover your kit in the comet ! 

Then after you got that done just add the body to a sink of warm water ! Let it set in the warm water for just a few miniutes and then wash it as if you were doing dishing ! Then just let it air dry and you'll see a big differance ! 


Other then the bleach white step this is how i prep all my builds ! No short cuts fellas ! Take the time you need to handle it !


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Mini will prob. comment cause I have too many things going and not enough finished, but here's what I'm going to try to pull off....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Is anyone building in this still ? I haven't seen any updates i hope guys are hard at it and not just letting me win this year ! :biggrin: 


Here's my update on the CADDY WAGON !


I relocated the roof around the rear windows a bit. Then i redid the rear bumper and added back up lights and a tag house , and made me a custom grill and header panel up front . Then i shaved the rear lower boby molding and made it look like 1 solid item with out the mini skirt to look like the caprice and buick wagons do ! Here are some pics ! 



























































Still have ton of work to put in but just thought it was sad with all the great awards at the end of this that it would be on the bottom of page 2 ! 

*TO THE TOP WITH AN UPDATE ! HOPE THE REST ARE AT BENCH WORKING ALSO ! *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im just glad i wasnt dumb enough to enter this one this time,i aint never built a resin before and aint about to try n build one in 4 months for a contest and fuck it up,best of luck to all entries and just remember to always look at all details.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

im debating pulling this one out of the build.
I wasnt planning on this much body work.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 20 2008, 09:44 PM~10702249
> *im just glad i wasnt dumb enough to enter this one this time,i aint never built a resin before and aint about to try n build one in 4 months for a contest and fuck it up,best of luck to all entries and just remember to always look at all details.
> *


when's the last time u built anything?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 21 2008, 01:10 AM~10702314
> *when's the last time u built anything?
> *


after last years all out between not having enough time anymore and the fact that i hit a major builders block,i havent done nada really,but i have a couple w.i.p. to finish,and the radical 64 is LAST on that list,im still ready to fuckin quit because of that build,but fuck it im still aquiring and am just waiting for the time to be able to build,anymore im just in the mood to say fuck it and sell em all except for a certain choice few and walk from the entire scene.....


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> Is anyone building in this still ? I haven't seen any updates i hope guys are hard at it and not just letting me win this year ! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> i am in this david!!!!! waiting on a few parts from the homie Twinn!!! then will be mad at it!!! way to much nice shit bein given away!!! :biggrin:


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

ok after i busted the shit out the cutty while cutty hood open i figured id cut up a monte and here is wat i got done so far



in my eyes looks good so far


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

damn good idea and good job :0


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 21 2008, 12:27 AM~10702199
> *Is  anyone  building in  this  still ? I haven't  seen any updates  i hope  guys  are  hard  at  it  and  not  just  letting  me  win  this  year  !  :biggrin:
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 


I am sanding off about 10 kilos of damn resin on the car hno:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@May 21 2008, 02:40 PM~10705874
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> I am sanding off about 10 kilos of damn resin on the car hno:
> *



:nicoderm: :scrutinize: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@May 21 2008, 03:40 PM~10705874
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> I am sanding off about 10 kilos of damn resin on the car hno:
> *


send them this way :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

updates on my 69,i didnt like how the orange top came out it was'nt even and also i messed up by putting the insert in the back window it was ugly to me so i did it over and i got the doors hood and trunk opened ,this is my first resin build so comments are greatly welcomed 

bad top 








braces to hold in place and to help keep sturdy so i dont break it
















donor top brand new 
















surgens tool :biggrin: 








top removed 
























donor top prep








trunk lid removed first 








new top








installed 


















after sanding ,im laying some 2 part epoxy primer to lock it all togehter and fill in inperfections ,then henging i wanna use a 67 gut and chassies but cant get one right now ,and got some photo etch goodies for this build :biggrin:


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

i know the cutty is my first resin also they are alot harder to work with than plastic but thanks twinn pm me if you have and sugestions on how to make it better and dade lookin good bro


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

YO DADE ! Man what the hell you doing ! LOL ! This is a build off bro not OVERHAULIN !LOL ! 


You got alot of work ahead of you hope it pays out for you in the end bro ! Keep up the good work !


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scrapping_mazda_mini_@May 21 2008, 10:12 PM~10708730
> *i know the cutty is my first resin also  they are alot harder to work with than plastic  but thanks twinn  pm me if you have and sugestions on how to make it better  and dade lookin good bro
> *



thanks and i got a cutty matter of fact i had two that were in horrible shape ,look like a plastic kit left on the dash board ,well i cut off the front clip and rear clip and mated them to a regal not easy ,i like were you went with yours ,good idea this resin isnt easy and i got a few


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THANKS TOO ROLLINOLDSKOOL, I WAS ABLE TO FIX THE GAPS ON THE TRUNK :thumbsup: 

SO RIGHT NOW IT'S STILL IN BONDO AND SANDING STAGES.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Fuck man, this resin is thick, i'm thinkin about usin' a dremel to cut the doors but I dont want huge doorjam line in the end. :uh: any advice. As for now, its jus me and xacto goin at it after work,pics soon


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@May 22 2008, 01:18 PM~10713025
> *Fuck man, this resin is thick, i'm thinkin about usin' a dremel to cut the doors but I dont want huge doorjam line in the end. :uh: any advice. As for now, its jus me and xacto goin at it after work,pics soon
> *


NOT SURE but i would avoid using dremel as much as possible 

again not not sure, maybe string, but i dont know how string does on resin.....

just keep going , lots of prizes :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@May 22 2008, 11:18 AM~10713025
> *Fuck man, this resin is thick, i'm thinkin about usin' a dremel to cut the doors but I dont want huge doorjam line in the end. :uh: any advice. As for now, its jus me and xacto goin at it after work,pics soon
> *


well thats what i started in first, was the hesting of the blade then string. the trunk was too think :angry: so i it was taking too long with the blade, so i got my thinnest cutter wheel and did work on the trunk :biggrin: . unfortunalty there was a gap and thanks to rollinoldskool's idea the gaps got filled with styrene :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 21 2008, 10:17 PM~10708804
> *YO  DADE  !  Man    what the  hell  you    doing !  LOL  !  This  is  a  build off bro    not  OVERHAULIN !LOL !
> You  got  alot  of  work  ahead of  you    hope  it  pays  out  for  you  in the  end  bro  !  Keep  up  the  good  work  !
> *



lmgdao lol do wut i gotta do hope to show the work im puttin into this ,maby it will pay off ,


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 22 2008, 11:06 AM~10711731
> *THANKS TOO ROLLINOLDSKOOL, I WAS ABLE TO FIX THE GAPS ON THE TRUNK :thumbsup:
> 
> SO RIGHT NOW IT'S STILL IN BONDO AND SANDING STAGES.
> ...



jmo i think you should have added to the trunk lid instead of the jamb ,maby im rong


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 22 2008, 01:30 PM~10713069
> *lmgdao lol do wut i gotta do hope to show the work im puttin into this ,maby it will pay off ,
> *


just make sure all that body work is done good  

does look like a overhaulin..lol :biggrin: 

what kind of putty or bondo do you use?

LOOKIN GOOD SO FAR


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@May 22 2008, 12:18 PM~10713025
> *Fuck man, this resin is thick, i'm thinkin about usin' a dremel to cut the doors but I dont want huge doorjam line in the end. :uh: any advice. As for now, its jus me and xacto goin at it after work,pics soon
> *



just use the xacto, that's what I did and after 2 hours got it opened up.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN+May 22 2008, 02:18 PM~10713025-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 22 2008, 01:46 PM~10713630
> *JUST  CUT THE  SHIT  UP  PUSSIES  !  LOL!  :biggrin:
> *



YEAH JUST LISTEN TO WAGONDREAMS INC.......er I mean MINIDREAMS INC.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@May 22 2008, 03:51 PM~10713663
> *YEAH JUST LISTEN TO WAGONDREAMS INC.......er I mean MINIDREAMS INC.
> *


LOL! Just tring to stand out and say *"HEY LOOK AT ME !"* :biggrin: 

And Ray i got the interior junk yesterday and already putting it to work THANKS BROTHER !


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 22 2008, 01:55 PM~10713709
> *LOL!    Just  tring to  stand  out  and  say  "HEY  LOOK  AT  ME  !" :biggrin:
> 
> And  Ray  i  got  the  interior  junk  yesterday  and  already  putting  it  to  work  THANKS  BROTHER !
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 22 2008, 11:32 AM~10713084
> *jmo i think you should have added to the trunk lid instead of the jamb ,maby im rong
> *


actually it was a better to add them to the trunk jamb cause i cut more pf that part out :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 22 2008, 04:13 PM~10713863
> *actually it was a better to add them to the trunk jamb cause i cut more pf that part out :biggrin:
> *



oh ok i see well lookin good tho


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

FUK IT IM IN !!!!

and still gonna give prize for best engine


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 25 2008, 11:06 PM~10737158
> *FUK IT IM IN !!!!
> 
> and still gonna give prize for best engine
> ...


DO HAVE THE EXTRAS FOR THIS ONE? CASTLE GRILL, EXTENDED SKIRTS AND BOOTY KIT? LET ME KNOW


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 26 2008, 01:06 AM~10737158
> *FUK IT IM IN !!!!
> 
> and still gonna give prize for best engine
> ...


my brother will probably help me out

i will post anything he does..

his name on here is *WIRED62 *

he dont do models but maybe startin a little


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 26 2008, 12:50 AM~10737280
> *my brother will probably help me out
> 
> i will post anything he does..
> ...


That's your brother? Hell he used to spend more time in here back in the day. With the big bird lincoln


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 26 2008, 10:04 AM~10738112
> *That's your brother?  Hell he used to spend more time in here back in the day.  With the big bird lincoln
> *


yellow 92 towncar was mine


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:wave: i use to do alot of models back in the day :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 26 2008, 10:31 AM~10738214
> *yellow 92 towncar was mine
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

this a few days ago....been workin alot but i'm still at it.this was a bitch, I should've bought that dremel LOL 



















Gonna have to put that bottom peice back on, but i aint worried.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@May 22 2008, 01:51 PM~10713663
> *YEAH JUST LISTEN TO WAGONDREAMS INC.......er I mean MINIDREAMS INC.
> *


  No pussy in me...Im up to my knees in resin shavings, and I dont need no stinkin dremel LOL. All xacto blade baby!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-DAMN HOMIES YOUR ALL PUTTIN IN SOME WORK, THIS IS ONE BAD ALL BUILD-OFF. IM IN THIS BITCH, ONCE I GET SOME GOODIES I WILL POST UP A PIK. NOW CORRECT ME IF I BE WRONG PERO THEY BUMPED UP THE DEADLINE TO JUNE 1ST RIGHT?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok homies goin to work on 2!!! first one being nothing realy differant but a monte LS, parts from the homie Twinn himself and then a little something differant with a cutty from Twinn once again!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

here's a sneak peek of the cutty!!! the LS will be full lowrider no worries!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Hell yeah!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

AS SOON AS THESE ARE DONE I'M IN! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Got some done on mine. 

Started with this.








Then took parts of this.








To make this with the help of Mini, so I didn't screw it up. :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

NICE


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

SSAWEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!! NOW THATS COOL BIGGC!!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 28 2008, 10:25 PM~10759761
> *Got some done on mine.
> 
> Started with this.
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

I finally got all pin holes filled in , shave down trunk to get a more realistic look and primered.

Today hopefully shave inside trunk area and do some body work. 


I also need to start thinking what paint to go with. Solid, patterns, flaked, pastel ????


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@May 29 2008, 08:10 AM~10760656
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for your help to man!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

BODT HAS SOME TWIST IN IT.




























78 MPNTE CARLO CHASSIS CUT TO FIT.


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@May 27 2008, 09:39 PM~10750854
> *ORALE VATO-DAMN HOMIES YOUR ALL PUTTIN IN SOME WORK, THIS IS ONE BAD ALL BUILD-OFF. IM IN THIS BITCH, ONCE I GET SOME GOODIES I WILL POST UP A PIK. NOW CORRECT ME IF I BE WRONG PERO THEY BUMPED UP THE DEADLINE TO JUNE 1ST RIGHT?
> *


ORALE VATO-I WAS GONNA POST THIS PIK UP ON SAT BUT THE SITE WAS DOWN, SO I HOPE ITS STILL COOL IF I JOIN (ITS NOT LIKE ILL BEAT ANY OF YA PERO THIS BUILD-OFF LOOK FUN)








ITS OBVIOUSLY NOT RESIN PERO ILL BE ADDIN RESIN PARTS TO IT. ONCE I GET THEM ILL POST UP PIKS.
ORALE VATO.....


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

this is for resins homie uffin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:thumbsup: I LIKE THAT..


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jun 2 2008, 09:29 PM~10783298
> *this is for resins homie uffin:
> *


He said he's getting some resin parts and he'll post them later.......Reading is your friend.


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 2 2008, 08:30 PM~10783823
> *He said he's getting some resin parts and he'll post them later.......Reading is your friend.
> *


ORALE VATO- :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THANKS HOMIE.....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

GREAT TO SEE SOMEONE BUILDING ONE OF THE VERTS. LOOKS GOOD. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS FINISHED  



> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 2 2008, 06:53 PM~10783496
> *
> 
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 28 2008, 07:25 PM~10759761
> *Got some done on mine.
> 
> Started with this.
> ...


damn smart move :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

can i get in with my replica ls? i started it,(just primer, trunk jamb, mock up suspension)


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

WELL, NOT MUCH TO SHOW YET, BUT PROOF I HAVE BEEN BUILDIN!! I HAVE ABOUT 5 PROJECTS GOIN RIGHT NOW!!


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

trying to get the trunk to have a realistic look. So I printed some reference shots and started to scratchbuild the correct looking lip. Let me know if it looks similar to real thing.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin right to me bro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

x2


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

RIDES ARE LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS :thumbsup:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Ok Fellas deadline was a couple of days ago and here is everyone that entered:


Lonnie-72 Impala
Raystrey- 2 Door Fleetwood Drop Top
Mr. Biggs - 1968 Impala
Pancho 1969 - 71 Impala
LowandBeyond - 2 Door Fleetwood hardtop
Phatras- S-10
Mademan- ?
408Models- 2 Door Fleetwood Drop Top
Minidreams - 2 Door Fleetwood hardtop and custome fleet wagon
Sidetoside - 66 Impala and GTU W12650
Dade county - 69 Impala
Twinn - Malibu Wagon
Southside Groovin - 62 Impala
Scrappin mazda Mini- Cutty
Youcantfademe - Stang fastback
Rollinoldskoo - 68 Impala
Modelsbyroni- 79 malibu
BiggC - 60 Pontiac
MKD904 - 4 door fleetwood
Cruzinlow - 66 Impala
Williwbling - Caddy XLR
Project59 - 92 Buick Roadmaster
Luxman - Malibu wagon
Bodine - 4 door fleetwood
Modeltech - LS Monte and Cutty
Marinate - 2 door Box Chevy
Dope- Scalemodels - Regal
Pink86regal - LS Monte


That is a lot of resin!!! Some people did not join in until after the deadline. So MINI please comment is anyone should be taken of list. 

MADEMAN please excuse me but I did not know what type of ride you are building please let us know so I can add it. 


GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 5 2008, 04:28 PM~10807167
> *Ok Fellas deadline was a couple of days ago and here is everyone that entered:
> Lonnie-72 Impala
> Raystrey- 2 Door Fleetwood Drop Top
> ...



fixed. duno how far I will get in this build, but Ill try I guess


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ttt?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 5 2008, 04:28 PM~10807167
> *Ok Fellas deadline was a couple of days ago and here is everyone that entered:
> Lonnie-72 Impala
> Raystrey- 2 Door Fleetwood Drop Top
> ...


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:banghead: Dami it i cant settle on a color scheme for this mali-wagon...... :uh:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Jun 2 2008, 05:54 PM~10782713
> *ORALE VATO-I WAS GONNA POST THIS PIK UP ON SAT BUT THE SITE WAS DOWN, SO I HOPE ITS STILL COOL IF I JOIN (ITS NOT LIKE ILL BEAT ANY OF YA PERO THIS BUILD-OFF LOOK FUN)
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE VATO-GOT THE HOOKUP FROM HOMIE BiggC ILL BE ADDIN THESE PARTS TO MY REGAL.....


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

can i join i have tons of resin shit


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-I THINK THE DEADLINE WAS JUNE 1ST..... :0 :0 :0


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

darn


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

little update :biggrin: 










hno: hno: hno: :0 :biggrin: 



















ALSO THE HOOD IS KINDA TWEAKED HOW CAN I GET IT BACK TO SHAPE ?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

put it in hot water and bend it then sit it in cold water to cool it?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*WELL HERE SOME UPDATES ON MY 2DR RESIN VERT. BEEN WORKING ON THIS WHEN I GET AWAY FROM MY OTHER PROJECTS. GOT THE HINGES DONE FINALLY* :angry: . *THE BODY IS IN SILVER BASE,,JUST NEED TO FINISH UP THE TRUNK AND HOOD AND THEY WILL ALSO BE IN BASE SOON.*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 24 2008, 02:33 PM~10940972
> *WELL HERE SOME UPDATES ON MY 2DR RESIN VERT. BEEN WORKING ON THIS WHEN I GET AWAY FROM MY OTHER PROJECTS.  GOT THE HINGES DONE FINALLY  :angry: . THE BODY IS IN SILVER BASE,,JUST NEED TO FINISH UP THE TRUNK AND HOOD AND THEY WILL ALSO BE IN BASE SOON.
> 
> 
> ...


is that airbrushed?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

no can


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

what kind!!!!?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THIS WAS FROM THE NEW TESTORS LINE


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:0 Looking real good!!!


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 24 2008, 12:33 PM~10940972
> *WELL HERE SOME UPDATES ON MY 2DR RESIN VERT. BEEN WORKING ON THIS WHEN I GET AWAY FROM MY OTHER PROJECTS.  GOT THE HINGES DONE FINALLY  :angry: . THE BODY IS IN SILVER BASE,,JUST NEED TO FINISH UP THE TRUNK AND HOOD AND THEY WILL ALSO BE IN BASE SOON.
> 
> 
> ...



looking good homie. Good to see someone else doing a 2 door vert :scrutinize:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks bro, hows yours comeing along?


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 24 2008, 01:09 PM~10941305
> *thanks bro, hows yours comeing along?
> *



It's on hold while donor kit and other stuff comes in I ordered online. 

That and my airbrush gave out and I need to get another one first. 


Should be working on it next week.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thats cool bro, can't wait to see it.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

how do i paint resin


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 16 2008, 09:51 AM~10670257
> *I  probley  spend  about  an  hour  washing my  resin  after  it  has  soaked  over  night  !
> 
> The  Bleache White  will  pull  the  oils  from the  resin    so  you  must  soak  it  for  a  day  to  get  as  much out  as  possible !
> ...


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

thanks


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 4 2008, 09:45 AM~10796092
> *can i get in with my replica ls? i started it,(just primer, trunk jamb, mock up suspension)
> 
> 
> ...



:0 im lovin that streched out rear end!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Jun 24 2008, 11:56 PM~10945957
> *:0 im lovin that streched out rear end!
> *



thanx trien 2 get it as close as possible 2 mines. :angry: but right now i think its gonna be more of a imatation ls rather then a replica lol


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 24 2008, 12:33 PM~10940972
> *WELL HERE SOME UPDATES ON MY 2DR RESIN VERT. BEEN WORKING ON THIS WHEN I GET AWAY FROM MY OTHER PROJECTS.  GOT THE HINGES DONE FINALLY  :angry: . THE BODY IS IN SILVER BASE,,JUST NEED TO FINISH UP THE TRUNK AND HOOD AND THEY WILL ALSO BE IN BASE SOON.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !!!!!!!!! WHAT COLOR YOU GOING?


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Nice Cadi verts


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 27 2008, 09:19 AM~10963239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: tried to cut the doors out of my maliwagon.......didnt go so well.this was my first resin, i guess i should've took it easy because while cutting the flash out of the windows the body broke at the front window pilliars into two pieces, i really wanna save it but man......idk. pics in minute :uh:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

I really dont wanna scrap this project ,......but I dont think I can save her maaan


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Jun 28 2008, 03:55 PM~10970949
> *I really dont wanna scrap this project ,......but I dont think I  can save her maaan
> 
> 
> ...













It looks saveable though. Ur gonna need some serious glue.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:rofl: yea you aint lyin'......but hell I still aint got a bottom for it


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Jun 28 2008, 05:04 PM~10971005
> *:rofl: yea you aint lyin'......but hell I still aint got a bottom for it
> *


i have a body that i used just for the front clip call me homie


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

did some hindging today


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jun 28 2008, 04:52 PM~10971205
> *i have a  body that i used just for the front clip  call me homie
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :0 Appreciate it bro fa real. I'm gonna paint it like "todo oro" All black & gold :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 28 2008, 11:38 PM~10973006
> *did some hindging today
> 
> 
> *



I got doors done today but I am just about to throw in towel on this. 

There is just too many little details on body that need to be fixed and my damn airbrush went out so unless I get one real quick I don´t see this getting done next month and I really don´t want to do a rush job like last years big build off.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 29 2008, 08:45 PM~10977087
> *I got doors done today but I am just about to throw in towel on this.
> 
> There is just too many little details on body that need to be fixed and my damn airbrush went out so unless I get one real quick I don´t see this getting done next month and I really don´t want to do a rush job like last years big build off.
> *


WE HAVE TILL AUG.31st . YOU STILL HAVE 2 MONTHS


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

hey guys does any body have a 69 resin body ,for sale mine fell of my table ,and my kids walked all over it so its basicaly gone i tried to fix it but i cant get it to line up right it is crooked as hell ,i sanded the inside so it wouldnt be so thick and i guess that was my down fall ,so if any one have a body that they would sell me so i can finnish this build off ,if not than im out  pm me your info and price please ,



and i dont wanna show my inbarrasing moment ,please understand


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Starting to get interior pieces to fit in , got side mirrors on and got engine block put together


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice work. hope to update mine soon.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jun 30 2008, 06:38 PM~10983509
> *hey guys does any body have a 69 resin body ,for sale mine fell of my table ,and my kids walked all over it so its basicaly gone i tried to fix it but i cant get it to line up right it is crooked as hell ,i sanded the inside so it wouldnt be so thick and i guess that was my down fall ,so if any one have a body that they would sell me so i can finnish this build off ,if not than im out   pm me your info and price please ,
> and i dont wanna show my inbarrasing moment ,please understand
> *



i give in 










































does it look good guys ,should i contenue ,the rear quarters are now plastic


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

It don't look bad homie just line it up all good and bust that bad boy out


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

x2


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

finish that bad boy :yes:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa+Jul 2 2008, 07:41 PM~11000269-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok thanks


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

starting to get trunk area together. even added the trunk lock hindge ..jaja batteries and pumps will be under plexiglass. :biggrin: :biggrin: 











sorry for blurry shots but damn macro function was acting up today.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looks good big homie


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 7 2008, 09:06 AM~11027701
> *looks good big homie
> *


x2


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

X3 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i havent started :uh:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks good homie


----------



## williebling (Nov 18, 2006)

Finally got little work in on this one...


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

looks good yall :thumbsup:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

did some work today. starting to pick up steam and motivation.





where is everyone esle at?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I still need to finsh up the body work on mine and then it'll be ready for paint. I just need to get off my ass and do it. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*Well for some reason i got a model builders bug. but i recently started working on this and some other projects. So here is were i am with this.*

*I DIDN'T WANT TO DO TO MUCH WITH THE GRAPHICS, SO I JUST DID A COUPLE. PAINTED IT A DARK CHERRY RED, WITH SOME KANDY RED GRAPHICS.
PAINT LOOKS ROUGH, HOPE THE CLEAR COVERS IT *:biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 23 2008, 08:21 PM~10936023
> *little update  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




any update?!


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 16 2008, 08:10 AM~11101838
> *Well for some reason i got a model builders bug. but i recently started working on this and some other projects. So here is were i am with this.
> 
> I DIDN'T WANT TO DO TO MUCH WITH THE GRAPHICS, SO I JUST DID A COUPLE. PAINTED IT A DARK CHERRY RED, WITH SOME KANDY RED GRAPHICS.
> ...



nice homie. I should start paint sometime next week. I finally got an airbrush to replace my old one on ebay.

I dont want to give too much away but going for either a cobalt or purple candy with ghost patterns.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good fellas.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks fellas. i don't know if i'm really feeling the paint on it though, thinking of sanding it down and redoing it :dunno:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 16 2008, 09:25 AM~11101935
> *Looking good fellas.
> *


x2


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 16 2008, 08:57 AM~11102125
> *thanks fellas. i don't know if i'm really feeling the paint on it though, thinking of sanding it down and redoing it :dunno:
> *


why did it turn out so rough? looks like it was affetced by humidity or something?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 16 2008, 08:57 AM~11102125
> *thanks fellas. i don't know if i'm really feeling the paint on it though, thinking of sanding it down and redoing it :dunno:
> *


Might as well keep adding since ur thinking about stripping it anyway. U might end up liking it. It looks like a good start to me. Maybe start adding some silver and pink, and maybe some gelpen here and there. :dunno:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey+Jul 16 2008, 08:06 AM~11102189-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's ok, but for some reason the cherry looks to dark. i tried almost goin for that real 1:1 caddy vert color.(spanky's i think) :dunno:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 16 2008, 08:10 AM~11101838
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

:0 all the rides are looking goooood....


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@Jul 16 2008, 11:36 AM~11103379
> *:0 all the rides are looking goooood....
> *


*X2* 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*SO I DID MY FOIL, NEXT IS SOME INTERCOAT CLEAR TO SMOOTH THINGS OUT THEN THE CLEAR. *


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

looking great 408!! Im really diggin that paint, foil work looks very clean!!

cant wait to see this one done!!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

coming out clean, keep pics coming homie!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 16 2008, 05:57 AM~11102125
> *thanks fellas. i don't know if i'm really feeling the paint on it though, thinking of sanding it down and redoing it :dunno:
> *


fuck that..... flake over it... :biggrin: then put pinstripes and/or leafing


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks homies, i'm kinda thinking of leafing but just don't know yet.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN I WANT THOSE WHEELS!!!!!!!!! :angry: :biggrin: LOOKS GOOD HOMIE! DEAL'S IN THE MAIL!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 17 2008, 09:35 PM~11117683
> *DAMN I WANT THOSE WHEELS!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :biggrin:  LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!  DEAL'S IN THE MAIL!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 17 2008, 11:35 PM~11117683
> *DAMN I WANT THOSE WHEELS!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :biggrin:  LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!  DEAL'S IN THE MAIL!
> *


damn i want the big body vert, lol.... nevermind the wheels, :biggrin: 
Im *really*diggin that paint!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Lookin' good Smiley. The foil brought it out a little.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thats what i was thinking too, just gotta paint the small strip on the side molding right above were the chrome rocker goes then add the chrome.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD SMILEY  MAYBE SOME PATTERNS ON TOP OF THE KANDY


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 17 2008, 10:34 PM~11117672
> *thanks homies, i'm kinda thinking of leafing but just don't know yet.
> *


leaf it bro.......it will make it stand out more...hit me up if u dont know how to do it n i will tell u...


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

did some test shots to decide on color. different bases all covered with kandy violet. 





and went with sylver base- deep liliac peral - kandy violet

and since it was raining today I decided to name it PURPLE REIGN. It is starting to come together.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

?? is that the color on the Doors??


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 19 2008, 08:22 PM~11129510
> *?? is that the color on the Doors??
> *




yeah the upper color on the caprice doors is primary color. I just threw syler base on body. I just need to fix a couple of imperfections and it will be good to go as far as the liliac base next.

should be painted by end of next week. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

That should look nice! Nice color choice :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 great work gys, I gotta get back to work on my resin


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*THANKS FOR ALL THE COMPS HOMIES. *

*WELL I JUST WENT AHEAD AND FOILED IT ONLY CAUSE I WANTED TO GET THIS ONE OUT THE WAY *:biggrin: . 
*LOTTA GOOD IDEAS TOO HOMIES* :thumbsup: 

*SOME PICS ARE CRAPPY *  *BUT HERES WERE I'M AT. GOTTA WAIT FOR THE CLEAR TO DRY COMPLETLY SO I CAN WETSAND AND ADD SOME MORE COATS. JUST GOTTA FINISH THE MOTOR, TRUNKSET UP AND UNDIES.*


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

nice homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jul 22 2008, 11:05 AM~11147597
> *nice homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jul 22 2008, 09:05 AM~11147597
> *nice homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



x3


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 22 2008, 10:49 AM~11147935
> *x3
> *


x4


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

very clean and very wet.....love it.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks fellas.

I FLATENED OUT THE TOP DASH AND THE CENTER CONSOLE TOO.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 very clean 408


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

VERY NICE VERT!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

PAINT AND INTERIOR LOOKS GREAT. LIKE WHAT U DID WITH THE CONSOLE. LOOKS WAY BETTER WITH THE CUP HOLDERS FILLED IN. :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THANKS HOMIES.

THOUGHT I WOULD CHANGE UP A LITTLE IN THE INTERIOR


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

ok I HAVE to redo trunk due to lines looking way to crooked. But other than that this is last you will see until deadline. sorry , enjoy













SEE YA AUG 31st.


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

:tears: I wanna get me a caddy!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jul 22 2008, 07:35 PM~11153932
> *ok I HAVE to redo trunk due to lines looking way to crooked. But other than that this is last you will see until deadline. sorry , enjoy
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 22 2008, 09:02 AM~11147581
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE COMPS HOMIES.
> 
> WELL I JUST WENT AHEAD AND FOILED IT ONLY CAUSE I WANTED TO GET THIS ONE OUT THE WAY :biggrin: .
> ...


lookin sic smiley...... :thumbsup: is that a porn dvd cover in glove box? :worship:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD 408 AND RAY ! IM WAY BEHIND TIME TO PLAY CATCH UP :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 22 2008, 10:02 AM~11147581
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE COMPS HOMIES.
> 
> WELL I JUST WENT AHEAD AND FOILED IT ONLY CAUSE I WANTED TO GET THIS ONE OUT THE WAY :biggrin: .
> ...


very nice bro :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jul 22 2008, 07:40 PM~11154606
> *lookin sic smiley...... :thumbsup: is that a porn dvd cover in glove box? :worship:
> *


 :biggrin: *YUP, thinking of callin this ride X-RATED??*


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 23 2008, 08:07 AM~11157438
> *:biggrin: YUP, thinking of callin this ride X-RATED??
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jul 23 2008, 08:23 AM~11157965
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin: Was that gonna b your name???


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 23 2008, 10:05 AM~11158234
> *:biggrin:  Was that gonna b your name???
> *



PM'ed


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 22 2008, 09:02 AM~11147581
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE COMPS HOMIES.
> 
> WELL I JUST WENT AHEAD AND FOILED IT ONLY CAUSE I WANTED TO GET THIS ONE OUT THE WAY :biggrin: .
> ...


 im luvin it very clean


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 23 2008, 08:07 AM~11157438
> *:biggrin: YUP, thinking of callin this ride X-RATED??
> *


sicc........i still think it could use sum silverleaf n stripes. :biggrin: still looks sick


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 :worship: :thumbsup: damn dude you guys are doin it big with these Lacs!!! makes me want one


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jul 23 2008, 02:31 PM~11161265
> *sicc........i still think it could use sum silverleaf n stripes. :biggrin: still looks sick
> *


well i ran into a probelem with the clear which is gonna have to be wet sanded, so maybe i could still do the silver leafing :happysad: ???


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 23 2008, 04:16 PM~11161603
> *well i ran into a probelem with the clear which is gonna have to be wet sanded, so maybe i could still do the silver leafing  :happysad: ???
> *


it looks shiney as hell to me


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 18 2008, 01:27 AM~11117615
> *SO I DID MY FOIL, NEXT IS SOME INTERCOAT CLEAR TO SMOOTH THINGS OUT THEN THE CLEAR.
> 
> 
> ...


man those wheels look so realistic are those hand made or can you buy those at a hobby store?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou+Jul 23 2008, 06:30 PM~11163296-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the tires and hubs are made by a guy on here named MANDO from masterpieces, the spokes are very hard to come by.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*HERES A COUPLE MORE PICS IN THE SUN WITH SOME MOCK PICS AND WITH THE INTERIOR. THESE ARE WITH THE WETSANDING STAGE DONE TOO.SO I STILL NEED TO ADD MORE CLEAR* :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 24 2008, 08:16 AM~11166894
> *HERES A COUPLE MORE PICS IN THE SUN WITH SOME MOCK PICS AND WITH THE INTERIOR. THESE ARE WITH THE WETSANDING ALREADY DONE TOO. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

Build looks great 408models.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Badd Ass ride.....


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 24 2008, 09:11 AM~11166858
> *theres is a shine but it's not drying fast enough. evan gave me an idea on what to do :biggrin:
> 
> the tires and hubs are made by a guy on here named MANDO from masterpieces, the spokes are very hard to come by.
> *


looks bad ass bro keep me posted on that too ill come by and check it out :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*SO THE UNDIES ARE DONE AND THE BOOT TOP IS ONLY FOR MOCK UP, IT WILL BE DARKER. THIS IS HOW SHE WILL SIT.*


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

the lac looks badass 408!! :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Sick homie.....love it.


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 25 2008, 09:29 AM~11176438
> *the lac looks badass 408!! :0
> *


x2 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks homies


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin' good Homies!!! 

I need to get back on mine, I've been slackin'.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Lookin' good Smiley. Any pics with the top up??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 25 2008, 08:19 AM~11176367
> *SO THE UNDIES ARE DONE AND THE BOOT TOP IS ONLY FOR MOCK UP, IT WILL BE DARKER. THIS IS HOW SHE WILL SIT.
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: THAT CADI IS CLEAN HOMIE :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

not yet


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice caddy! clean


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

CADDY LOOKIN GREAT!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 thats nice.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 25 2008, 09:19 AM~11176367
> *SO THE UNDIES ARE DONE AND THE BOOT TOP IS ONLY FOR MOCK UP, IT WILL BE DARKER. THIS IS HOW SHE WILL SIT.
> 
> 
> ...


looks killer bro


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

CADDI LOOKIN GOOD 408 ! 

HERES SOME PICS OF THE 71 :biggrin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Looking good pancho :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

a lot of work going into that ride pancho.... lookin good homie


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 28 2008, 08:43 PM~11201952
> *a lot of work going into that ride pancho.... lookin good homie
> *



hno: hno: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

THANKS FELLAS HOPE TO GET STARTED ON PAINT TOMARROW hno:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

just having some fun now. something about this build that is making it really fun to build maybe I am REALLY liking the results.


just a small tease..jaja


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

not much left to do. just do the undies chrome and start getting together. Yesterday I started to finish interior. almost forgot to sand impala sript and emblems from seats etc.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

still waiting for my clear to dry before i can finish it all. plus need to do the motor and trunk set up.

lookin good though from what i can see, :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN IT!!! DID YOU BLURR THE PICS ON PURPOSE????


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 29 2008, 11:30 AM~11206306
> *DAMN IT!!! DID YOU BLURR THE PICS ON PURPOSE????
> *



I REALLY mean REALLY like the way it is turning out and don't want to give away too much. Just want to wait till it is finished before I take really nice pictures outside . :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

just have to fix some rough spots and get pumps and dumps chomed and aligned. but this is the idea


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow, lookin good...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well Its Aug 1st ! I guess it's time i should get t work on my build off projects LOL ! They havent been touched since the frist week or so ! It looks like i got some catch up to do ! 


Everyone else your projects are looking pretty good we're in the finial home run now so keep it together and complete them ! Alot of great awards are to be had in this at the end !


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ yes minis back i love this dude work


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 1 2008, 07:09 AM~11232710
> *just have to fix some rough spots and get pumps and dumps chomed and aligned. but this is the idea
> 
> 
> *


WAS THINKING OF DOIN THE SAME STYLE SET UP ON THE PUMPS :biggrin: MIGHT HAVE TO CHANG IT NOW 

WELL GOT THE MOTOR IN


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 1 2008, 09:56 AM~11233512
> *WAS THINKING OF DOIN THE SAME STYLE SET UP ON THE PUMPS :biggrin:  MIGHT HAVE TO CHANG IT NOW
> 
> WELL GOT THE MOTOR IN
> ...



great minds think alike homie..



what is that hood in the background too? :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 

another burban? hno: hno:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin: 

it's another 50 i'm workin on, pics in my topic


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 1 2008, 08:30 AM~11232853
> *Well  Its    Aug 1st  !  I  guess  it's  time  i  should  get  t  work on  my  build off  projects  LOL !  They  havent  been  touched  since  the  frist  week or  so !  It  looks  like  i got  some  catch  up  to do !
> Everyone  else  your  projects  are  looking  pretty  good  we're in the  finial home  run  now  so  keep  it  together  and  complete  them !  Alot  of  great  awards  are  to be  had  in this  at  the  end !
> *




x2 been so damn busy have'nt even picked mine up since i cut it up my plans 
are to build a 72 impalamino still gonna build it i'll post pics in a bit of what i did do :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

id better get my ass in gear!!

heres where im at, got all the body work done! ready for a base coat tomoro.... then the fun begins.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I got a few things done today and was at a stopping point on some customers cars so i went ahead and did alittle on the my BIG BODY WAGON BUILD ! 










































This was just frist stage body work and Primer ! Still alittle more to do before paint ! 

And this was also going to be for the resin build but i didn't manage enough time for 2 builds but i'm a gone and try to finish both !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

NICE !!! MINI


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Everybody doing a good job. Can't wait to see the finished builds.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 1 2008, 08:17 PM~11239723
> *And  this  was  also  going  to  be  for  the  resin build  but    i  didn't  manage  enough  time  for  2  builds  but  i'm a gone and try  to  finish  both !
> 
> 
> ...



i just love what you've done to this 2-door.... those quarter windows look a LOT better opened up like that


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

that came off of his red caprice before he cut it off!!!

i found it in that big box!

im gonna use it soon...


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

So here are News from my Project i paint it this day and add a nice Decal on the Trunk The Collor is a light Gold , with some Patterns !

but look ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fukkin outstanding :0


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

doing some engine bay detail.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 :ugh Damn I better get to werk too... :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

GOT DAM...HOMIES....NEED TO GET CRACKIN ON THE MALIBU


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 4 2008, 05:37 PM~11260407
> *GOT DAM...HOMIES....NEED TO GET CRACKIN ON THE MALIBU
> *


 :0 be careful what you say around resin :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 4 2008, 09:32 PM~11260356
> *LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


thats what i been waitin on to check out some badass engines


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 4 2008, 11:38 PM~11262131
> *:0 be careful what you say around resin  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao yea you dont want to have two piece disaster like I did :uh:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

OK. I'M BACK 2 THE MALIBU.  
























CUT OUT AND FILLED IN THE SPARE TIRE WELL ON THE MONTE CARLO TRUNK.









THE MONTE CARLO GUTS FIT WITH LITTLE TROUBLE.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

damn thats clean


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Aug 11 2008, 02:02 PM~11316065
> *damn thats clean
> *


x2


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*GOT MY CHROME AND SOME EXTRAS FROM A VERY COOL HOMIE* :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

looking great!^!!!

im undecided if im gona chrome the booty kit or color match it on my green vert.

also- how did you get the headlights to line up so nice? heat it up and lightly bend?? mine stick out about 1/8-1/16inch on each side/


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

THAT CHROME LOOKS BADASS!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey fellas i have to drop out of this contest ! I have some other shit i need to get done ! 

Best of luck to you guys and i still am sending an award for to the 4th place person !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

AND I GOT AWARD FOR BEST ENGINE


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 13 2008, 02:51 PM~11336077
> *Hey  fellas  i  have  to drop  out of this  contest !  I  have  some  other  shit  i  need  to  get  done !
> 
> Best  of  luck to you  guys  and  i  still  am  sending  an  award  for  to  the  4th  place  person !
> *


 hno:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

TIMES ALMOST UP FELLAS :biggrin: 












HOW MANY BUILDERS ARE STILL IN THE BUILD OFF ?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

not many


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

me :wave:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 13 2008, 05:58 PM~11336620
> *TIMES ALMOST UP FELLAS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


how come some people remove the windsheild frame and then place it back on like this.

very nice pancho. as ussual


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 13 2008, 02:03 PM~11336663
> *how come some people remove the windsheild frame and then place it back on like this.
> 
> very nice pancho. as ussual
> *


cuz if you don't it'll just keep breaking off anyway


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:tears: WHY.....WHY....WHY.....!!!! THIS WAS MY FIRST ATTEMPT AT RESIN.AND KNOW ITS IN TWO PIECES. IM GONNA PRAY TO THE RSIN GODS FOR A MIRACLE :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 13 2008, 06:05 PM~11336676
> *cuz if you don't it'll just keep breaking off anyway
> *


oh


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 13 2008, 05:05 PM~11336676
> *cuz if you don't it'll just keep breaking off anyway
> *



:yes: :yes: THANKS SQUID :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 13 2008, 06:11 PM~11336718
> *:yes:  :yes:  THANKS SQUID  :biggrin:
> *


no prob bro.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

im liken this one


----------



## CAMbo35 (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Aug 13 2008, 05:06 PM~11336682
> *:tears: WHY.....WHY....WHY.....!!!! THIS WAS MY FIRST ATTEMPT AT RESIN.AND KNOW ITS IN TWO PIECES. IM GONNA PRAY TO THE RSIN GODS FOR A MIRACLE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 yea were could i find a malibu wagon kit


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 13 2008, 09:00 PM~11337066
> *im liken this one
> 
> 
> ...


  ME TOO.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

im still in


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 13 2008, 04:58 PM~11336620
> *TIMES ALMOST UP FELLAS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



All I need is some alclad I ordered to come in and some stuff I need to buy from phatras and I am DONE


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

tick tock tick tock..........almost time to get em done fellas


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

This is for the 4 months of Summer ! In this build off you should hold nothing back ! Open everything up , do custom interiors , full detailed under carriage Full detailed trunk , The motor all detailed ! Working Hinges , *working front and rear ends !* We Want to see you all go for the best of your skills ! Take this hobby to another level ! 






:biggrin: :yes: :yes: did that yesterday... hno:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

chrome is done.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 19 2008, 08:02 AM~11380659
> *This is for the 4 months of Summer ! In this build off you should hold nothing back ! Open everything up , do custom interiors , full detailed under carriage Full detailed trunk , The motor all detailed ! Working Hinges , working front and rear ends ! We Want to see you all go for the best of your skills ! Take this hobby to another level !
> :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes: did that yesterday...  hno:
> *


^^^^^ hno: :thumbsup: 


:biggrin: TRUNK SET UP ALMOST DONE 











AND THE LITTLE MAN TRYING TO HOLD ME BACK :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 19 2008, 08:07 PM~11387811
> *^^^^^  hno:  :thumbsup:
> :biggrin: TRUNK SET UP ALMOST DONE
> 
> ...


.

fook that is a clean set up homie


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

THANKS FOR THE COMPS .


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

DAMN bro lookin hella dang good,nice work :0 :0 :0


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

looking clean homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice is that a caddy eldrado i see in the back ground


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

looks like a fleetwood


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

ahhh!!! ok your pointin out the classic back there!! i see that too!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 21 2008, 06:20 PM~11404797
> *nice is that a caddy eldrado i see in the back ground
> *


NOPE. THATS JUST AN EMPTY BOX I USE 2 CARRY A CAR IN.









BUT THIS 1 IS.  :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

cool


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Aug 21 2008, 03:15 PM~11404742
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks real nice!! :0


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Ohh damn only a few day .....i see the Deadline !

But i think my build is not ready till end of August !

......time is running so fast ! :uh:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm out there is way to much that needs to be done to mine. I should've been working on it before I started a few other thing. Good luck to those that make.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

*PURPLE REIGN*

Well damn weather for next couple of days is cloudy so this is as near as I am going to get as far as sunshine. But in case sun does make an appearance I will shoot some outside shots since this color really kick when outside and sunny.


First engine bay.

kandy colored to match
alclad chrome
decals
detail items here and there
hardline cylinders
M.C.B.A Mural
















WHEELS

Herb Deeks Crosslaced Spokes 



Under

All Alclad
poseable front and rear done with pin vise and pins
kandy matched belly



Trunk

Scratchbuilt enclosed
3 pumps with square dumps hardlined 
6 kandy colored matched batteries 
2 chrome amps
all under plexiglass
trunk latch 
scrathbuilt the lip to look like real thing








Interior

Kandy painted,patterned,muraled dash
Light beige interior with wood grain 
purple carpet
custom purple up top 









Continetal Kit

Kandy kolor mathced 
alclad chrome 
custom MCBA plates for the haters



next post is car itself


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :wow: :wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Aug 27 2008, 07:00 PM~11455680
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :wow:  :wow:  :nicoderm:
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i am still puttin this out for best engine 

i will get a few people in on judging


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

RAY, THAT CADDY LOOKS FREAKIN KLEAN. CAN'T WAIT FOR YOU TO SHOW THE BODY SHOTS.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

*PURPLE REIGN*


Body Mods

Opened up trunk, hood, doors......that in itself was a bitch 
poseable front and rear suspension
Sctrachbuilt rear windows added to uptop
alclad bumpers
extended skirts
Paintjob - silver base follwed by various purple-blue-red patterns and graphics all topped by kandy violet folled by 3 clear coats




























and last the suoer duper locked up shot..jaja




as soon as I get some damn sunshine I will take some more pics and post them up. 

Thanks for the feedback and offers I already got :0


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 27 2008, 06:24 PM~11455939
> *PURPLE REIGN
> Body Mods
> 
> ...


  thats a bad muthafucka right there... nice work


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

GREAT JOB RAY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 27 2008, 09:30 PM~11456006
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Great looking build.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ray this has to be the best build you have done that i have seen ! Very Very good ! Alot of nice detail and 1 kick ass paint job ! 

Now let us in on which 1 of your boys hooked it up for their pops LOL!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Thats beautiful!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ESTAS CHINGON CARNAL....... :0


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 27 2008, 08:24 PM~11455939
> *PURPLE REIGN
> Body Mods
> 
> ...




this is awesome!! very nice paint job!! the uptop is a nice touch too!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Man, beautiful job....love it...hands down, I don't know if anyone is gonna top it....


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 27 2008, 06:52 PM~11455611
> *PURPLE REIGN
> 
> Well damn weather for next couple of days is cloudy so this is as near as I am going to get as far as sunshine. But in case sun does make an appearance I will shoot some outside shots since this color really kick when outside and sunny.
> ...



EXCELLENT WORK! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 27 2008, 08:24 PM~11455939
> *PURPLE REIGN
> Body Mods
> 
> ...


RAY, YOU HAVE MY VOTE BROTHER!!!! THIS IS WORTH BRAGGING ABOUT!!!! I LIKE THE WHOLE THEME ABOUT YOUR CREATION!!


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

thanks for all the compliments fellas. This was a fun build unlike last year where it was a rushed job. Hopefully weather clears up and I can get some outside shots for yall.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

Damn Ray i think u got this!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 28 2008, 06:46 AM~11459149
> *Damn Ray i think u got this!! :0  :0  :0
> *



x2 :biggrin: i only have update pics  :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 28 2008, 06:58 AM~11459218
> *x2  :biggrin:  i only have update pics    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



badass also pancho. i love the dash


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Looks like Ray layed the smack down on everybody. :0


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 27 2008, 10:17 PM~11456478
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  Thats beautiful!!!!
> *


 X 2


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 28 2008, 08:06 AM~11459270
> *badass also pancho. i love the dash
> *



x2


hes awesome at Fiberglassin (bondo-ing)!!!!! the interior has nice detail too homie.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks good Pancho Damn Ray that Caddy is SICK


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 28 2008, 10:56 AM~11460993
> *x2
> hes awesome at Fiberglassin (bondo-ing)!!!!!   the interior has nice detail too homie.
> *



yea he is!! im :nicoderm: and learning


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 

nice work homies!!!


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

sun made an appearance today for like 10 minutes so I grabed some pics before my camera bateries ran down. 














sometimes trying to get a real good pic so that the real color shows up is hard as hell. I used 2 cameras and got different results. But hopefully this shows how the kandy violet does show up under the sun and not so much the purpleish color you see in most pics.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

that paint is sooobadass you gonna make me sick!!! :barf: 


the quality of the paint job is awesome. looks diecast almost!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 28 2008, 07:58 AM~11459218
> *x2  :biggrin:  i only have update pics    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




Panch, what you watchin in yo drop top mane?!? work out videos?!?! bout to put these fools in shape or somethin!!??! :roflmao: 


j.p lookin killa


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

sick ass lac dogg


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

THAT CADDY IS OFF THE FUCKIN HOOK DUDE. DAAAAMN!!!!


----------



## lowjacc (Feb 16, 2006)

im liioking to get a resin caprice an 80's pm me with the info asap


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i think modelhaus sells a 2dr


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 28 2008, 05:10 PM~11466083
> *i think modelhaus sells a 2dr
> *


nope.... they got a 4-door 85 impala..... the homie *twinn* sells a 2-door... link in my sig....


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin: SHOULD BE DONE TOMARROW


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 28 2008, 07:20 PM~11467980
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


x-2....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

when ui judge for engines car needs to be at least 90% complete 

and engine should be monted at that point 

i will have help judging


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 28 2008, 10:19 PM~11467964
> *:biggrin: SHOULD BE DONE TOMARROW
> 
> 
> ...


looking real good


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Man, I almost have to take back my hands down win for Ray, Pancho is puttin it down.....man you guys are gonna make this a hard one.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

ALMOST THERE.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookin good homie....


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 29 2008, 07:20 AM~11469849
> *Man, I almost have to take back my hands down win for Ray, Pancho is puttin it down.....man you guys are gonna make this a hard one.
> *



:biggrin: thanks fellas :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

ALL DONE :biggrin: 










MODS : CONVERTED TO A VERT WITH PROPER TRUNK LINES
USED 67 IMP. KIT AS DONOR 
CUSTUME INTERIOR
ENGINE OUT OF 64 IMP KIT
ALACADE CHROME : SUSPENSION ,WHEEL WELS
PLUMED HYDROS , DISC BRAKES , FUEL LINES 

TWO FACE


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 29 2008, 11:36 AM~11471693
> *ALL DONE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



damn I like the concept ..2 faced.... and the hydros are killer. This is going to be tough close ... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin: 


































































THE WAVES IN THE PAINT ARE FROM THE MIRROR I USED :uh:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> heres my prizes for this contest :biggrin:
> 
> 3rd place resin s10 blazer
> 
> ...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

panchos car 2face with different rims and all. bad as fuck!! so far engine winner is pancho. all 3 are hard as hell!!!! lac,imp and malibu :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hell ya 2faced is badass!!


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> > heres my prizes for this contest :biggrin:
> >
> > 3rd place resin s10 blazer
> >
> ...


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

THANKS FOR THE COMPS. FELLAS :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I'LL THROW IN THE FOLLOWING IF NOT POSTED YET

BEST PAINT = 4 DOOR BIG BODY
BEST INTERIOR = 2 DOOR BIG BODY VERT
BETOS CUSTOM DESIGNS PICK = '68 CAPRICE WITH SET OF PEGASUS WHEELS


CARS ARE LOOKING GREAT!!!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

IMPALA IS SWEET. MADE ME TAKE A DOUBLE TAKE AT THOSE 2 DIFFERENT SIDES. :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

well I didnt even get my 61 olds in paint, got the body cleaned up and primed, Mini hooked it up with a donor, but shit got too hectic! with workin on the 1:1, new job, etc.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

so how many we gonna have finish?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

DDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!! VERY SWEET RIDE YA'LL :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

DAMN Panchoreli looking GREAT as usual :thumbsup:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Today it D Day !

And my Ride is not Finisht yet , must make the last Work today !!!

Later at this Day i Post my Pics of my Model when its Done !!!

I Hope !!! :uh: 

.... look later .... :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0



> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 30 2006, 10:45 PM~6076566
> *TIC, TOK , TICK , TOCK , TIC, tok , TICK ,TOCK !
> *


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: 

wonder how many are going to wait till last minute to bust out


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 31 2008, 03:32 PM~11483846
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> wonder  how many are going to wait till last minute to bust out
> *




X-2 this the last day huh?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 31 2008, 01:32 PM~11483846
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> wonder  how many are going to wait till last minute to bust out
> *



i have my vote so far...


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 5 2008, 03:28 PM~10807167
> *Ok Fellas deadline was a couple of days ago and here is everyone that entered:
> Lonnie-72 Impala
> Raystrey- 2 Door Fleetwood Drop Top
> ...



whos all left in this build! i have been watching this one! It caught my eye big time!! :biggrin: good luck to all that entered and are still in this! alot of beautiful work done i here!


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Come straight out of my Building room , and my && Impala is Done !!!
The Golf W12 ist only Primered ! :angry: 

So i post the Fist Pics , the other ones tommorow in the Daylight !

so here are my 1966 Impala Hardtop Coupe called " Japanese OG " !  










































more pics soon ...!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Aug 31 2008, 04:58 PM~11484631
> *Come straight out of my Building room , and my && Impala is Done !!!
> The Golf W12 ist only Primered ! :angry:
> 
> ...




looks awesome.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

79 MALIBU. RESIN BODY
TRUMPETER 79 M/C INTERIOR, CHASSIS.
65 IMPALA 396 BIG BLOCK/TRANNY/ SHORTENED DRIVESHAFT
PEGUSUS SPOKES
TESTORS DUSTY ROSE AND YELLOW AND GOLD TAPE STRIPE
86 M/C MIRRORS
79 M/C HEADLIGHTS AND GRILL.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

NICE WORK ON THE 'BOO!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

^^^^^ thats fuckin bad ass!!!!! im loving the pinstripe on the fram and the A-arms an shit! very nice


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

ok homies I got pictures but I've been having problems with my net. I'm trying to c if my of works soon,so if I don't get a chance to post them does that count me out???


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 31 2008, 03:48 PM~11485482
> *^^^^^  thats fuckin bad ass!!!!! im loving the pinstripe on the fram and the A-arms an shit! very nice
> *


x-2


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn there are some clean ass rides up in here
good work homies


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 31 2008, 09:12 PM~11486512
> *ok homies I got pictures but I've been having problems with my net. I'm trying to c if my of works soon,so if I don't get a chance to post them does that count me out???
> *



I SAY NO YOU SHOULD BE IN :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 31 2008, 11:42 PM~11487232
> *I SAY NO YOU SHOULD BE IN  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

ok homies my of pc isn'tworking still so I don't think I'm gonna b able to post my pic's. So let me know what all the guys who completed there rides think. Just wondering if I can post them tomorrow, will have to head over to my cousins pad.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 1 2008, 12:26 AM~11487928
> *ok homies my of pc isn'tworking still so I don't think I'm gonna b able to post my pic's. So let me know what all the guys who completed there rides think. Just wondering if I can post them tomorrow, will have to head over to my cousins pad.
> *




post em up homie....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*OK MY NET FINALLY WORKS* :biggrin: *I TRIED MY BEST TO COMPLETE IT BUT I SINCE MY SON WAS BORN I HAD TO DEDICATE I ALL MY TIME TO HIM AND MY LADY SINCE SHE HAD A C SECTION. THERE A COUPLE TIMES THAT I WAS ABLE TO SNEAK AWAY AND DO WHAT I COULD. SO HERE IT IS ABOUT 80% DONE.*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

TO ALL THE HOMIES WHO COMPLETED THER RIDES :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ALL OF THEM LOOK SIK. I TRIED BUT I DONT THINK I CAN COMPETE WITH YOU GUYS :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

DAMN Ray, Pancho, Roni, Side and 408 The rides came out clean as Hell MCBA repin HARD


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN OUT OF ALL THOSE ENTRIES ONLY 5 PPL FINISHED????????????????? SEE WHY DO THESE "BUILD-OFFS" CONTINUE???????? THIS BUILD WAS WHAT, 4 MONTHS AND ONLY 5 FINISHED OUT OF WHAT LOOKS LIKE 28 "ENTRIES"!!! MAN!
PROPS TO THOSE THAT FINISHED!!!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

very sweet lac....i think its a fairly close contest just between the people that finished!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Really enjoyed this topic! Great work of all you guys!!:thumbsup: 

Tip for the big body builders, which are looking excellent by the way, I notice almost eveyone forgets to paint the bumper area in front of the grill.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 1 2008, 11:15 PM~11494794
> *Really enjoyed this topic! Great work of all you guys!!:thumbsup:
> 
> Tip for the big body builders, which are looking excellent by the way, I notice almost eveyone forgets to paint the bumper area in front of the grill.
> *


 :0 OH SHNAP!! I JUST NOTICED THAT TOO :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Aug 31 2008, 03:58 PM~11484631
> *Come straight out of my Building room , and my && Impala is Done !!!
> The Golf W12 ist only Primered ! :angry:
> 
> ...


nice ride homie ! Looks pretty cool, i like the japanese og idea


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 1 2008, 10:15 PM~11494794
> *Really enjoyed this topic! Great work of all you guys!!:thumbsup:
> 
> Tip for the big body builders, which are looking excellent by the way, I notice almost eveyone forgets to paint the bumper area in front of the grill.
> *



it's an actuall piece that is seperate. since grill was part of whole thing it is harder. my last big body if you notice I scratchbuilt that part since grill was seperated from the bumper and it was easier.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I would love to see some inside shots of SidetoSides Build....I think you did more that your pix are giving you credit for....


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks good!! I've noticed on the resin models that the lower area actually is part of the bumper..only option than is to mask the bumper of and paint it with the rest of the car....or like you did make it yourself!


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

all the rides look good....


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Here some Pics from the Building time ..


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 1 2008, 09:15 PM~11494794
> *Really enjoyed this topic! Great work of all you guys!!:thumbsup:
> 
> Tip for the big body builders, which are looking excellent by the way, I notice almost eveyone forgets to paint the bumper area in front of the grill.
> *


i did remember that part, but do to the fact that all my hobby shops ran out of the color i needed to finish it i couldnt do nothin about it :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey Guys we have 28 Entries and only 5 Guys who Finisht his Project !

Where all the other Models ???

The Poll start but not all Models are ready ! 

:0


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 9 2008, 01:25 PM~10617629
> *Here it is guys..
> THE PRIZES FROM SCALEDREAMS.COM
> 
> ...


got the package today thank you once again for the prizes :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 10 2008, 12:34 PM~11568033
> *got the package today thank you once again for the prizes  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



got mine too. thanks for hooking it up homie.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

im glad u brought this up reminded me ....

i still have to send out prize for engine


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

GOT MINE LAST WEEK. THANKS.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Sep 2 2008, 10:54 AM~11497521
> *Here some Pics from the Building time ..
> 
> 
> ...


holy crap dude that thing looks like it starts up!!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks LUXMAN . but i dont won everything !
Only the 4th place ! :angry: 

Thats Bad !
Hope i won something at the Helloween Build off ! :uh:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Sep 24 2008, 12:05 AM~11682443
> *got mine too. thanks for hooking it up homie.
> 
> 
> *



Great Job on the Fleetwood. If you are ever in need of money you know to go to the 93-96 forum to sell them quick. Keep up the quality work.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

everything is back to normal here please pm me your addys again so i can get out your prizes

once again great job

ray
pancho
modelsbyroni
408 
side2side


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 28 2008, 01:38 PM~11996942
> *everything is back to normal here please pm me your addys again so i can get out your prizes
> 
> once again great job
> ...


no prize.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 28 2008, 04:19 PM~11997442
> *no prize.
> *


yes prize


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

raystrey said:


> sun made an appearance today for like 10 minutes so I grabed some pics before my camera bateries ran down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder where this car is now . . .


----------

